# minnesota tournaments



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

If there is anyone out there that is upset, for any reason with fishing tournaments in Minnesota or elsewhere and wants to try to do something about this, contact me. Thanx


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

can we ask why you are upset over tournament fishing?


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Nocone, please dont come sign up to just spread trouble on a topic that does more good for a fishery than harm. Please share your thoughts, or better yet facts that support why tournerys should be cancelled.


----------

